# Show Name Ideas!



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey everyone! 
So in a couple months, I'll be buying this mare that I leased over the winter. She's a grey 16.1 Holsteiner/Oldenburg mare named Rosie. She's 8 years old and very very green. Tons of spunk in her, lovely mover, gets excited about new things that she has not done/seen before. I have a picture attached so you all can see her as well. 
For her show name, I like something not too intense, but simple and creative. I also love French words and names. So give me some ideas if you've got any! Thanks!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

i'm bad at doing this but i'll try 
touched by ice
grey sunshine
grey rose 
kissed by a rose


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Briar Rose, like Snow White?


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a french minor so I'll try and throw some out here for you: 

Clair: clear, bright
Blanche Neige: Snow White
Hardiesse: spunk, courage
Fleur Rouge: red flower (to connect with her name)
Douce: sweet
Sucré: sugary, sweet

Idk, let me know if you can think of a word you'd like in french. Hardiesse is kinds pretty I think


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

La Vie en Rose (it means life in pink. It's a movie)
Stop and Smell the Roses
Wild Roses

That's all I have for now. I'll post more if they come to me.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

I like short show names, they really stand out  Because she is called Rosie, I think maybe something rose related would be cool!

*Rosa *(latin for Rose)
*Wild Rose*
*Gypsy Rose*
*Alpine Rose*
*Prairie Rose*
*White Rose*
*Rosa Arvensis* (species of field rose)


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone these are awesome! Keep them coming if you've got any more ideas


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I LOVE HER!!! She is SO beautiful! 
These are some names I thought would suit her 
Raisa (means rose in french)
Raisa's Wonder
Clair Raisa (bright rose) or Raisa Clair 
Rosine and Rosette are both french names too.
Gwendolynn (or Gwendolyn) is one of my fave names, too. 
It means fair, and white. Guinevere is my absolute favorite name of all time. Your mare is so beautiful and the name is so magical. Lol they just go hand in hand! Of course you could add on to it for a show name (same goes for some of the first names mentioned). It would be a little short lol  Good luck on the names! Tell us when you pick a name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks so much!! 
I'll keep all of those in mind and maybe I could incorporate them with other names/words as well!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

A La Mode-in the fashion
Bon Vivant-referring to one with refined tastes especially in food and drink
Entre Nous-between us
Notre Dame-our lady
Mais Oui-but of course
Roulette-a game of chance
Antoinette
Charlotte
Red Red Rose
Viking Rose
Rose's Velour Dolly
Rose Bud
No Regrets For Rose


----------

